# pkg_add: warning:



## montelion (Feb 13, 2010)

Is the possible to eliminate this warning:


```
pkg_add: warning: package 'p5-GraphViz-2.03_2' requires 'png-1.2.35', but 'png-1.2.42' is installed...
```

With any other updated package same problem?


----------



## dennylin93 (Feb 13, 2010)

This is a dependencies problem. Usually this appears when you mix ports and packages.

It can be fixed by running `# portmaster --check-depends` or `# pkgdb -F` after adding the package.

You'll need to install ports-mgmt/portmaster or ports-mgmt/portupgrade to use the programs mentioned above.


----------



## phoenix (Feb 15, 2010)

You really don't want to hide warnings.  They are there for a reason.  

This warning is just telling you that the binary package *p5-GraphViz-2.03_2* was compiled on a system with *png-1.2.35* installed.  Thus, that specific version is included as a dependency.

However, your system has *png-1.2.42* installed.  This is a later version, so it passes the dependency check.  However, since it is different from what the package was built with, pkg_add outputs that warning.

You can continue to use the package.  You shouldn't run into any issues.


----------

